# Ubuntu-Boot USB wird nicht im BIOS erkannt



## Sembro (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit brauche ich mal wieder eure Hilfe bitte.
Meine Hardware Specs sind in meiner Signatur (OS: Windows10).

Folgendes Problem:
Ich wollte mir Ubuntu 18.04 zusätzlich neben Windows 10 auf meinen Rechner installieren um eine bessere Programmierumgebung zu besitzen.
Ich habe einen funktionsfähigen USB-Stick bootbar gemacht (mit dem mega simplen Tutorial hier: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials).
Der USB-Stick wird unter Windows an allen Ports erkannt und die Daten sind richtig (Hardwaredefekt an den Ports und Defekt des Sticks auszuschließen).
Allerdings wird der USB-Stick nicht im Bios erkannt, wenn ich darüber booten will.
Im Boot-Menü wird dieser nicht angezeigt (nur meine HDD und SSD mit Win10 werden angezeigt), sodass ich es nicht auswählen kann um davon zu Booten.
Im Bios habe ich den 'Legacy USB Support' aktiviert und 'Quick Reboot' ist deaktiviert. (Bios ist auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand, vor einigen Wochen geupdated).
Außerdem habe ich versucht sämtliche Peripherie auszustecken, außer Tastatur, und dann erneut zu testen (eventuelle Stromprobleme/Troubleshooting), jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Woran könnte der Fehler noch liegen?  Doktor Google konnte mir leider nicht weiterhelfen.
Heute bin auf euch angewiesen 

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Sembro


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2019)

Schau mal, ob du den Boot von USB noch extra aktivieren musst im Bios.


----------



## colormix (17. Februar 2019)

Die Boot Reihenfolge braucht man nicht ändern für einmaliges starten eine der F Tasten gedrückt  halten beim Booten  kommt Boot Menü vom Bios  wo man manuell   auswählen kann Boot LW .
Manche Bios haben noch eine 2. Einstellung Boot LW 
wenn da  nur die HDD drin steht bootet  die DVD/ das USB Stick leider nicht .

Wenn es immer noch nicht bootet ist der Stick und das UB nicht vom Stick Bootfähig .
Diese s.g Wunder Tools die ein USB Stick mit ISO Datei boot fähig machen funktionieren  nicht immer .

Was Linux an geht  lohnt es hier kaum was zu fragen keiner hat Ahnung davon und ich bin so zu sagen fortgeschrittener  Anfänger, in den PC Foren hat man noch nicht mitbekommen das es auch noch was  anderes als Windows gibt .


----------



## Sembro (17. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was Linux an geht  lohnt es hier kaum was zu fragen keiner hat Ahnung davon und ich bin so zu sagen fortgeschrittener  Anfänger, in den PC Foren hat man noch nicht mitbekommen das es auch noch was  anderes als Windows gibt .



Schade, dann kann der Thread *geclosed* werden, danke.


----------



## Bunkasan (17. Februar 2019)

Sembro schrieb:


> Schade, dann kann der Thread *geclosed* werden, danke.



Nimm den lieber nicht ernst, gibt hier genug die Ahnung haben und gerne helfen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter? ChromaSoft: Solving the dreaded Gigabyte "Won't boot from USB" problem



			
				Link schrieb:
			
		

> The Solution
> 
> Thinking about this, the USB key only being recognized if it was unplugged and then plugged in again suggests that somehow, if the USB key is inserted at the time the machine is powered up, the motherboard gets into a mode where it doesn't recognize the key and it gets ignored until a operating system driver starts up. But later in the boot cycle, the motherboard does seem to be able to recognize it. So what I did was simple:
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung ob das Problem noch aktuell ist, aber einen versuch ist es wert, wenn der Stick garnicht auftaucht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Februar 2019)

Ich kann zwar nicht Helfen aber habe hier schon einige gelesen die wirklich was können unter LINUX. Frechheit zu behaupten, das hier keiner was kann.


----------



## fotoman (17. Februar 2019)

Vor allem muss das Problem garnichts mit Linux zu tun haben. Rufus sollte funktionieren (falls die Einstellungen alle so genutzt wurden wie im Screenshot), trotzdem kann im BIOS z.B. das Booten von USB-Stick komplett abgeschaltet sein oder es ist SecureBoot aktiv.



Sembro schrieb:


> Schade, dann kann der Thread *geclosed*  werden, danke.


Lies Dir halt seine Fragen und die Antworten dazu  durch, wenn Du Dir ein eigenes Bild von seiner Reaktion machen  möchtest.


----------



## Sembro (17. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für all die Antworten.
Ich habe den Stick mal erneut aufgebaut mit Rufus und hat diesmal funktioniert.
Ich konnte den Stick im Bios sehen und auch davon booten.



fotoman schrieb:


> Vor allem muss das Problem garnichts mit Linux zu tun haben. Rufus sollte funktionieren (falls die Einstellungen alle so genutzt wurden wie im Screenshot), trotzdem kann im BIOS z.B. das Booten von USB-Stick komplett abgeschaltet sein oder es ist SecureBoot aktiv.


Hast natürlich absolut Recht, das Problem hatte nichts mit Linux zu tun, sondern eher mit Bios/Hardwarefehler/USB-Stick Konfiguration.
Das Booten vom USB-Stick ist aktiviert und SecureBoot ist deaktiviert, wie oben beschrieben.

Jetzt habe ich dazu noch eine Frage:
Der Ubuntu Installationsassistent konnte mein Windows 10 nicht identifizieren.
Es zeigt an - "Es konnte kein Betriebssystem ausfindig gemacht werden. Möchten Sie die Festplatte formatieren und Ubuntu installieren?" - so ungefähr.

Muss ich nun Win10 neu installierten und eine zusätzliche Partition für Ubuntu erstellen? Oder was ist hier zu empfehlen?


----------



## fotoman (17. Februar 2019)

Ich kenne zwar den Ubuntu-Installer nicht so genau, aber vermutlich wird auch der die Windows-Partition nicht automatisch verkleinern. Du benötigst auf dem Installationslaufwerk eine leere Partition. Außerdem würde ich sowas nie ohne eine Systemimage von WIndows machen, aber das bleibt natürlich Dir überlassen. Im Zweifel kann man auch damit die Windows-Partition verkleinern, wenn sonst nichts hilft.

Du kann (vermutlich, das hängt halt von der konkreten Nutzung der Win-Partition ab) In der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows die Partition verkleinern und den dann freien Platz für Linux nutzen.
How to Install Ubuntu 18.04 Alongside With Windows 10 or 8 in Dual Boot



Sembro schrieb:


> Das Booten vom USB-Stick ist aktiviert und  SecureBoot ist deaktiviert, wie oben beschrieben.


USB Legacy-Suppoort hat (zumindest auf meinem ASRock-Board) nichts mit einer u.U. vorhandenen USB Boot-Option zu tun und von  SecureBoot steht bei Dir auch nichts. Jetzt klappt es ja, bei mir waren  dies halt die Probleme auf diversen Rechnern in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Sembro (17. Februar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> USB Legacy-Suppoort hat (zumindest auf meinem ASRock-Board) nichts mit einer u.U. vorhandenen USB Boot-Option zu tun und von  SecureBoot steht bei Dir auch nichts. Jetzt klappt es ja, bei mir waren  dies halt die Probleme auf diversen Rechnern in der Vergangenheit.


Dann tut mir das Missverständnis meiner seits Leid.
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und auch die anderen Beteiligten.

- Thread kann geclosed werden -


----------



## colormix (17. Februar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar den Ubuntu-Installer nicht so genau, aber vermutlich wird auch der die Windows-Partition nicht automatisch verkleinern.


Eben du kennst Ubuntu nicht,
das tut der sehr wohl so bald man auf der HDD installiert und einen Bootmanager den man so einfach nicht mehr weg bekommt,    wenn Linux wieder löscht , auch wenn man Richtig auf einem USB Stik installiert aber  nicht aufpasst   der Bootmanager  auf  ein mal  auf der HDD   landet , wenn man  später   Linux wieder löscht bekommste den so einfach nicht mehr raus , Windows bootet   dann   nicht  mehr weil sich ein Teil in Windows selber  einnistet .

Wenn man nur den Live Modus die ISO   mit Rufus auf USB Stick kopiert  muss man sich keine sorgen machen .

Richtig ausprobieren kann man Linux  UB nicht nur an kucken und etwas mit rum spielen , zum ausprobieren muss man es Richtig installieren auch den benötigten Grafik Treiber  , steht bei meiner LB Version unter zusätzliche Treiber .


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2019)

Wenn man die Intel-GPU nimmt, brauch man keinen extra Treiber. Zumal man auch im Live-Modus mit apt-get Pakete temporär nachinstallieren kann.


----------



## fotoman (18. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Eben du kennst Ubuntu nicht,


Aus dem einfachen Grund dass ich mit der Oberfläche genauso wenig zurecht komme wie damals mit Windows Vista.



colormix schrieb:


> das tut der sehr wohl so bald man auf der HDD installiert


Und warum verkleinert der Installer dann bei          Sembro die Windows Partition nicht automatisch?

Einen denkbaren Grund findet man sofort, wenn man sich ein paar Beiträge dazu im Netz durchliest.

Aber klar, sobald hier jemand einfach nur etwas vorsichtig ist (Erwähnung eines Backups) und einen Weg vorschlägt, der zwei Klciks mehr erfordert und dafür aber  auch mit aktiven Fastboot funktioniert, hat man keine Ahnung von Linux.



colormix schrieb:


> und einen Bootmanager den man so einfach nicht mehr weg bekommt,    wenn Linux wieder löscht , auch wenn man Richtig auf einem USB Stik installiert aber  nicht aufpasst   der Bootmanager  auf  ein mal  auf der HDD   landet , wenn man  später   Linux wieder löscht bekommste den so einfach nicht mehr raus , Windows bootet   dann   nicht  mehr weil sich ein Teil in Windows selber  einnistet .


Ubuntu nutzt, genauso wie Mint 19, Grub 2. Auch Mint installiert Grub 2 auf der Bootplatte und schiebt sich ungefragt an die erste Stelle in der UEFI-Bootreihenfolge. Eine Konfigänderung im UEFI und der Bug ist bis zum nächsten Upbate von Grub behoben.

Grub überschreibt u.A. den MBR. Ein "fixmbr" unter Windows (so lange es noch bootet) sollte den Spuk beheben. Aber gut, schon wieder ein Konjunktiv, ich würde den alten MBR aus meinem Backup zurück spielen, falls das noch nicht zu alt ist.



colormix schrieb:


> Richtig ausprobieren kann man Linux  UB nicht nur an kucken und etwas mit rum spielen , zum ausprobieren muss man es Richtig installieren auch den benötigten Grafik Treiber  , steht bei meiner LB Version unter zusätzliche Treiber .


Dann scheint Mint 19.1 das besser zu machen wie Ubuntu, auf dem es basiert. Meine GTX 1060 wurde bei der Installation automatisch erkannt. AMD soll (ja soll, ich habe mal wieder keine  AMD-Grafikarte um das zu testen) von Linux besser unterstützt werden, womit die Radeon R9 390 spätestens nach der installation auch erkannt werden müsste.


----------



## colormix (18. Februar 2019)

fotoman @

Würde sagen  geh mal in die Linux Foren wenn man mehr wissen will und spezielle fragen hat , 
muss ich leide so sagen  hier !

Mit  Mint hatte hier auch Einer   erhebliche   Probleme weil die Neue  HW  nicht  erkannt wurde kein Bild !
In den typisieren  PC Foren sind   noch zu viele  nur auf Windows fixiert , die Tipps kommen nur von Google Suche was man auch selber kann  und schneller geht  als auf Foren Antwort zu  warten  *g*


----------



## Gimmick (18. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> fotoman @
> 
> Würde sagen  geh mal in die Linux Foren wenn man mehr wissen will und spezielle fragen hat ,
> muss ich leide so sagen  hier !
> ...



Du hast Recht damit, dass man in Fachforen immer kompetentere Hilfe bekommt. 

Dass Du mit so einer Schreibe, die man stellenweise kaum versteht, mit Postings, die null Bezug zu den Tips haben und der Faulheit sich nichtmal gepostete Videos anzusehen, jetzt daher kommst und Dich beschwerst, dass hier keiner Ahnung hätte und die eigene Suche schneller wäre, ist unter aller Sau.

Ja, das Problem mit Mint gab es, der User hat wie empfohlen eine aktuellere Version genommen und dadurch das Problem gelöst. Im Ernst wtf, soll ich mich jetzt noch dafür entschuldigen Dir Tips zum Backup gegeben zu haben?


----------



## colormix (18. Februar 2019)

Die Tipps haben Alle nicht funktioniert , es hat auch keiner gesagt das es  mit dem 
Festplatten Tool geht und man da aber vorher die Speichergröße einstellen muss 
und das kommt dabei raus wenn man in einem Windows Forum was fragt , 
er hat so viel ich weiß UB installiert was mehrfach empfohlenen wurde,
Genauso den Fehler Paket Symbol Pack fehlt kam beim booten zur  Anfangszeit 
das hier zu erfragen habe ich lieber gelassen und die Richtigen Infos dazu im Linux Forum gefunden und den Fehler beseitigen können war ganz einfach,
ich weiß auch wo durch das kommt das  ist ein Fehler in der UB und LB in der Einstall Routine , wenn der PC nicht mit dem Internet beim installieren verbunden ist kommt dieser Fehler .
diese Forum hier  ist nun mal nur Windows orientiert .

ich schreibe manchmal so das hat nichts mit Faulheit oder der gleichen zu tun .


----------



## Sembro (19. Februar 2019)

Für die Interessierten:
Ich habe nun eine viel angenehmere Lösung für mein Anliegen gefunden.
Ich habe ein Linux Subsystem für Windows installiert, was mir ein Linux Terminal + dazu gehörigen Packages unter Windows liefert.
Funktioniert perfekt.

Thread kann geclosed werden.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

kann man auch in der VirtualBox laufen lassen das meinst Du wohl nur ist es da  auch etwas langsamer als wenn es  Richtig installiert  , weil es den Umweg über Windows macht , die Neuen Linux Versionen sind richtig  schnell wenn man es fest installiert hat ist nun mal so , schneller als dein Windows 10 .


----------



## Sembro (20. Februar 2019)

Nein ich rede nicht  von der Oracle VirtualBox.
Ich rede über eine Terminal Emulation, welches Linux Kommandos (samt Packages) ausführt, diese für Windows übersetzt und im Hintergrund ausführt.


----------



## colormix (20. Februar 2019)

Früher ging mit  Oracle VirtualBox 3D Grafik  nicht Richtig kann sein das es in neueren Versionen heute geht habe es schon lange nicht mehr benutzt ,
wenn man davon ausgehen könnte das es im 3D  Grafik Modus heute geht wäre vielleicht eine   VirtualBox vielleicht die bessere zum ausprobieren , da kann  man es mal schnell  löschen und Neu installieren falls was nicht hin haut ?


----------

